# Airbrush Tool mit zerlaufender Farbe?



## Weisse Bescheid (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo, ich brauche ein Sprühdosen/Airbrush Tool, das, wie bei einer echten Sprühdose, bei längerem verweilen auf einem Punkt einen "Farbüberschuß" aufträgt und Tropfen generiert, die nach unten verlaufen. Ich hatte diesen Effekt vor zig Jahren einmal bei irgendeinem Grafikprogramm gesehen, kann mich jedoch nicht erinnern, was es war. Bei Photoshop bin ich bis jetzt nicht fündig geworden. Gibt es sowas als Plugin? Hier ein Beispiel (mit einer echten Sprühdose erstellt): http://img244.imageshack.us/img244/1626/verlaufenbeispielya3.jpg

Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Weisse Bescheid ;-)


----------



## Philip Kurz (28. Juni 2007)

Automatisch, also während dem "Malprozess", wird das in Photoshop nicht funktionieren. Ich würde dir einfach empfehlen entsprechende Airbrush-Werkzeugspitzen von den gängigen Resource-Seiten (wie z.B. deviantart.com) zu laden und diese dann anschließend manuell hinzuzufügen. 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Leola13 (28. Juni 2007)

Hai,

das Ganze evtl. in Verbindung mit einem der zahlreichen Bluts(-tropfen) Tutorials.

Ciao Stefan


----------

